# سنة جديدة مع منتديات جديدة



## My Rock (1 يناير 2006)

*سنة جديدة مع منتديات جديدة*

هاي هي السنة الجديدة تحل علينا بيومها الاول, و بتجديد هذه السنة التي نتمنى ان تكون سنة مليئة بالبركات, اضفنا بعض المنتديات الجديدة مع بعض التغييرات التي ندرجها تاليا:

تم طرح منتديات جديدة منها:

*منتدى التصميم* 
كل ما يخص التصميم, من برامج و دروس و نصائح

*المرشد الروحي*
قسم يخص المواضيع الروحية الارشادية التي تمس حياتنا اليومية, عمليا و نظريا

*مركز المرئيات*
قسم خاص بالمرئيات و الافلام المسيحية

*ركن الاجتماعيات* 
ركن خاص بالمواضيع الاجتماعية و اليومية التي تخص قضايا المجتمع

*سير القديسين* 
قسم خاص لحياة و سير القديسين التي منها نرى عمل الرب يسوع في حياتهم وكيفية استخدامهم كأدوات مباركة لمجد اسمه القدوس


كما تم التعديل على بعض المنتديات و هي:

تم دمج منتدى الصلات تحت المنتديات المسيحية
[*]تم الغاء قسم مجموعات الكنيسة العربية (القسم فقط, و ليس المجموعات)
[*]تم اخفاء منتدى أعياد رأس السنة, و الذي سيتم استرجاعه في اعياد النسة القادمة و كل سنة اخرى
تم اضافة منتدى الترانيم مع منتدى المرئيات الجديد تحت قسم جديد هو قسم الصوتيات و المرئيات
مصلين ان تكون الاضافات و التعديلات الجديدة هي عند رضاكم و سبب بركة للجميع


سلام و نعمة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (1 يناير 2006)

شكرا ماى روك على الاضفات الجميلة دى 
ويارب تكون نافعة كل اعضاء منتدانا الجميل


----------



## †gomana† (1 يناير 2006)

*الرب يباركك اخويا دودى على المنتديات الجديدة دى 

بس كنت محتاجة منك طلب 

منتدى للقضايا المعاصرة وده للمشاكل الشباب واى موضوع شبابى يطرح فيه

منتدى سير القديسين وده يجمع فيه كل القديسين

الرب يبارك تعبك معانا*


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2006)

تمت الاضافة يا جمانة, بقسم للمواضيع الاجتماعية و قسم اخر لسير القديسين


سلام و نعمة


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

*يارب يبارك المنتديات الجديده وتعود بالفايده عليهم كلهم*


----------



## Michael (2 يناير 2006)

فعلا الواحد مش عارف يقول اية على كل الافكار الجميلة دى 

والى نفذت

ربنا يباركك اخوى روك وحرسك

وربنا يبارك المنتدى 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (2 يناير 2006)

تشكر يا مايكل على كلماتك و دعواتك, ربنا يعينك و يديمك للمنتدى يا طيب


----------



## Michael (2 يناير 2006)

امين يارب

ودى كلمات بسيطة جدا بالنسبة لمجهودك وخدمتك

سلام ونعمة

صلى من اجلى


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يناير 2006)

*تعديلات خطيرة بجد 

الرب يباركك يا اخ دودي*


----------



## My Rock (2 يناير 2006)

ما في خطير الا انت يا خطير انت


----------



## Maya (2 يناير 2006)

*أخي My Rock

تغيرات جميلة ورائعة مع بداية العام الجديد ، وكم كنت أتمنى أن أشارك معكم وبصورة مستمرة لدعم الأقسام الجديدة ولكن لظروف الدراسة و الامتحانات هذا صعب ،  ولكن وعدٌ مني  متى  وجدت أي فرصة لن أتردد بتقديم المشاركات ، علماً أنني باستمرار أصلي لأجل المنتدى والمشاركين فيه وليحميه الرب من كل شرير مسيء ليبقى ملتقى جميل للأخوة والأخوات الذين تجمعهم محبة الرب يسوع ولنا هدف واحد نشر كلمة الرب وتبادل المعلومات التي تهمنا في حياتنا الروحية لنساند  بعضنا البعض في مشوار الإيمان والشهادة لاسم الرب يسوع .....

سلام المسيح دايماً معكم ....

وإلى الأمام  وفي رعاية رب المجد ...*


----------



## My Rock (2 يناير 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخت مايا, غيابك المادي لا يعني تغيبك الفعلي, فنحن نشعر بقربك و محبتك للمنتدى, الرب يباركك و ياريت ما تحرمينا من مشاركاتك عند المستطاع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2006)

يعنى انا الندله الى مردتش 

مبروك يا روك يارب تفضل تكبر فى المنتدى علطول وربنا يستخدمك لمجد اسمه


----------



## antoon refaat (2 يناير 2006)

كويس كويس كويس


----------

